# CS Virtual HERF



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

How about a virtual HERF this Saturday night? I think it would be pretty cool for a bunch of us to go in to the chat room at the same time to smoke and talk about cigars. For thos of you that don't know where the chat room is here is a link
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/chat/flashchat.php

The Virtual HERF starts at 8:00 PM Pacific Time this Saturday (8-4). Hopefully if enough people show up we can make this a regular thing. I hope to see ya there!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Great idea.
Skype is also an alternative for virtual herfing as some of us have been doing for over a year now.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

People are good at hiding om skype :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Smoked said:


> How about a virtual HERF this Saturday night? I think it would be pretty cool for a bunch of us to go in to the chat room at the same time to smoke and talk about cigars. For thos of you that don't know where the chat room is here is a link
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/chat/flashchat.php
> 
> The Virtual HERF starts at 8:00 PM Pacific Time this Saturday (8-4). Hopefully if enough people show up we can make this a regular thing. I hope to see ya there!


When I try to go in to chat, I am told I have been BANNED! What the heck did I ever do?!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> When I try to go in to chat, I am told I have been BANNED! What the heck did I ever do?!


The chat is tied in with your forum account so it should let you in. Try clearing your cookies and if that does not work message a mod.


----------



## Jacob Lima (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Jacob Lima said:


> I'll be there


Cool. If we get enough people in there it should be pretty fun.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

So who all is planning on coming to this Virtual HERF?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Think about skype too.The voice option is nice...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoked said:


> So who all is planning on coming to this Virtual HERF?


Not I - Having a few people over today for a 'lil herf


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Provided work doesn't get in the way I'll be there around 10pm eastern. Otherwise keep on smoking!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to jump in and start the pre-herf around 8pm EST if anyone wants to join


----------



## Tappy (Jul 25, 2007)

im herfing all by my lonesome


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm going to get a good meal in me and then I will be in.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been banned!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

boonedoggle said:


> I've been banned!


I'm not


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

That's a good idea. I'll try to be there..err...here


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I think that we had a pretty good HERF last night. Thanks to everyone that showed up. I am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, it was really fun chatting with some other BOTLs and sharing our experiences.
Hope I can catch the next one.
:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

STILL banned!


----------

